# the most



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

how many carp have yall shot in one day?

THis last year I found a spot that if you shot anywhere you would problly bring in 3 carp everytime 90% of of the time!
ive problly shot over 100 in one good day


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, I've never shot that many in one sitting. I bet the most I've got was high 20s low 30s. I'm putting my bow away until spring now, though. Time to bust out the ice fishing stuff.

And if anyone is willing to try spearing pike with a bowfishing bow through the ice, be sure to post up! I'd love to see that

(if its legal...anybody know if it is?)


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

It is NOT legal :eyeroll: . Would be fun though


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmmm...wonder why its not legal...spearing a pike and shooting one with an arrow seems to be pretty darn similar. Oh well. I'll stick to the ol' trident then :beer:


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

That would be cool.

I really don't see one method being more difficult or require more skill than the other.


----------

